

Study the decisions, the brand doesn’t really exist - samh
http://www.samonsoftware.com/?p=508

======
devmonk
Which is the marketing book that focuses too much on brand?

~~~
samh
It's called "Fast Marketing For Fast Growth". I couldn't find it on Amazon.

<http://www.newholland.com.au/product.php?isbn=9781921024306>

~~~
devmonk
Wow. I would have expected a better book cover by someone in marketing, but
maybe it appeals to students?

